# Sekundäre Festplatte nur bei Bedarf "anschalten" ?



## Tigerking (26. März 2010)

*Sekundäre Festplatte nur bei Bedarf "anschalten" ?*

Guten Abend.

Ich hab mich grade gefragt ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt seine sekundäre Festplatte abzuschalten und wieder anzuschalten wenn man sie braucht.

Also ich möchte die zum Beispiel nur für Datensicherung nutzen und die soll über Windows aktivierbar und deaktivierbar sein.

Gibt es da speziell so eine Software ? Funktioniert das ohne das man den PC neustarten muss ?

Ich möchte die Festplatte nämlich gerne deaktiviert haben weil die unnötig lärm macht und auch schon paar jährchen drauf hat.

Bin auf eure antworten gespannt


----------



## Murxwitz (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sekundäre Festplatte nur bei Bedarf "anschalten" ?*

falls es eine sata HDD ist funktionier das an/abstecken im Betrieb
AHCI aktivieren oder nach neuer hardware suchen lassen (ging bei mir bei xp)
müsstest halt stecker ziehen ob es ein Prog. gibt, was das kann k.a.


----------



## Meph (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sekundäre Festplatte nur bei Bedarf "anschalten" ?*

öhm...gehts nich einfach die Festplatte per Datenträgerverwaltung zu deaktivieren (oder wies in dem Falle nunmal heißen will) und im Falle einer Nutzung dann wieder per Datenträgerverwaltung zu initiieren?

Wenns für n Backup sein soll, dann wärs wohl besser die HDD nicht im PC und nicht dauerhaft am Strom angeschlossen zu haben...sondern eher jedes mal abstöpseln und an einem sicheren Ort aufbewahren...


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sekundäre Festplatte nur bei Bedarf "anschalten" ?*

Wenn die schon ein paar Jahre alt ist UND auch noch selbst ohne dass sie grad kopiert/speichert hörbar ist, sollte man sich lieber ne neue holen. Kannst da dann wiederum direkt ne externe nehmen.


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sekundäre Festplatte nur bei Bedarf "anschalten" ?*



Tigerking schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Ich hab mich grade gefragt ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt seine sekundäre Festplatte abzuschalten und wieder anzuschalten wenn man sie braucht.
> 
> ...



nein gibt es nicht ,
es gibt nur 2  Möglichkeiten :

einen  Wechsel Rahmen  nehmen hatte mal so was als IDE 
Lösung ich weiß  allerdings jetzt nicht ob es so was für sATA gibt ?

oder eine Ext. USB HDD nehmen die man eh abschalten kann 
ist  die einfachste und beste  Lösung, da brauchste   nicht gleich alles 
Neu kaufen, kannst dir ein Ext. HDD Gehäuse kaufen  und die 2. HDD die im
PC ist dahin nein um bauen, gehen zumindest dann auch keine Daten verloren die man schon gesichert hat ,  trotzdem würde ich das wichtigste vorher noch mal sichern  man weiß ja nie...
diese Lösung ist auch die beste weil wenn der PC mal kaputt geht oder man einen Neuen 
kauf ist es einfacher an die gesicherten Daten zu kommen !


----------



## riedochs (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sekundäre Festplatte nur bei Bedarf "anschalten" ?*

Du könntest die Festplatte in den Energieoptionen nach x Minuten schlafen schicken.


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sekundäre Festplatte nur bei Bedarf "anschalten" ?*

Das wäre ne Option, allerdings bei mir wird die immer unnötig von Windows geweckt, wenn irgendwelche Prozesse ihre Daten net finden 

Ich würde dir auch eher zu nem Wechselrahmen oder besser zur ner externen Platte/Gehäuse raten. Mit dem ext. Gehäuse bist du flexibler und mit eSATA ist das dann auch recht zügig  Selbst mit USB 2.0 reichts zum Backupen (außer du verschiebst immer nen paar 100 GB, dann dauerts doch was ^^)


----------



## Tigerking (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sekundäre Festplatte nur bei Bedarf "anschalten" ?*

Hey, danke für eure antworten.
Die Wechselramen sind ganz nett, aber ich möchte nicht das man die so einfach herausnehmen kann. Die soll lieber intern bleiben 

Die energiesparoption fand ich eigentlich ganz nett, aber leider bezieht sich das dann auf beide Platten und bei jeder kleinigkeit wird die sofort wieder aktiviert wie schon gesagt wurde.

Ist halt nur ne 80 GB Platte, die läuft noch und möchte die nicht unbedingt wegschmeißen.
Möchte halt nur vom wichtigsten eine Kopie haben.

Ich probiers mal über die Laufwerkverwaltung 

: Und siehe da, unter der Laufwerkverwaltung kann man die Festplatte auf Offline stellen !  Dann erscheint die auch nicht mehr im Explorer.  
  Jetzt such ich mal nach ner Software die das einfacher verwaltet


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sekundäre Festplatte nur bei Bedarf "anschalten" ?*

Das kannte ich noch garnicht mit der LW-Verwaltung


----------

